# Anyone know where to find Starter clothing online?



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

believe it or not, the cheap stuff that walmart sells under the Starter name is actually really nice, and some of it is excellent for riding, or any outdoor activity. i'm particularly fond of their socks, and their sleeveless shirts. 

anyway, does anyone know if it is sold anywhere online? i don't think that walmart offers it online. it's great stuff, and the best part is how amazingly cheap it is!


----------



## El Juano (Jan 23, 2004)

Try www.eastbay.com


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*Starter Clothes Online*



Cabin Fever said:


> believe it or not, the cheap stuff that walmart sells under the Starter name is actually really nice, and some of it is excellent for riding, or any outdoor activity. i'm particularly fond of their socks, and their sleeveless shirts.
> 
> anyway, does anyone know if it is sold anywhere online? i don't think that walmart offers it online. it's great stuff, and the best part is how amazingly cheap it is!


http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/organiccotton/babyclothes.html

Sorry. Couldn't resist. 

old_dude


----------



## 777heavy (May 18, 2004)

old_dude said:


> http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/organiccotton/babyclothes.html
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.
> 
> old_dude


does anyone knoe where to get fila?


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

*try this...*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...=default&dispatch=search//104-2808148-0809552

Just out of curiosity, where do you live that you can't go to a walmart? (I did not think such places still existed, it must be nice  )


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Try Academy Sports and Outdoors.


----------



## 777heavy (May 18, 2004)

Any others?

What brands of cholthing do you wear?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

777heavy said:


> Any others?
> 
> What brands of cholthing do you wear?


Try Oshman's. Similar to Academy but more for the athlete than the "sportsman."


----------



## 777heavy (May 18, 2004)

More specificaly Starter clothing shirts size 16-18 please help


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

777heavy said:


> More specificaly Starter clothing shirts size 16-18 please help


LMFAO!

Try www.google.com or www.amazon.com, and then use this:







.

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 3, 2004)

*Walmart sells them*

Walmart sells them


----------

